# Frequenzumrichter von Thinget auch in Deutschland verfügbar



## spstiger (15 Juni 2010)

Thinget hat seine Frequenzumrichter in diesem Jahr nach CE zertifiziert. Damit sind diese FUs mit sehr gutem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis ab jetzt auch in Deutschland verfügbar. 

Thinget ist ein aufstrebender chinesischer Hersteller für Automatisierungs- und Antriebstechnik. Die Technik besticht durch ein sehr gutes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis. Thinget ist übrigens nach ISO9001 zertifiziert und achtet sehr auf hohe Qualität seiner Produkte.

Weitere Infos zu Frequenzumrichtern von Thinget findet ihr hier:

www.spstiger.de


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Fehlt aber noch die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung mit allen notwendige Angaben, denn für die nicht in Deutschland verfügbare Spannung liegt kein Range vor.
220/380V haben wir schon lange nicht mehr.
Ohne die richtige Angabe dürfte das Ding für Deutschland bzw. für die EU kein CE erhalten dürfen.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ohne die richtige Angabe dürfte das Ding für Deutschland bzw. für die EU kein CE erhalten dürfen.


 
CE vergibt der Hersteller. Und speziell die Freunde aus Fernost sehen das recht locker.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2010)

Wenn das Gerät nicht die Bedienungsanleitung in Landessprache
hat, in dessen Europäischen Binnenland dieses Gerät vertrieben
wird, hat es keine CE Zulassung. Ein in verkehrbringen ist dann
rechtswiedrig. Somit ist auch der Heller dran, hoffentlich kriegen
sie dich SPS-Tiger.


----------



## MSB (15 Juni 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> CE vergibt der Hersteller. Und speziell die Freunde aus Fernost sehen das recht locker.



Theoretisch richtig, die Freunde aus Fernost haben das abfassen der CE-Erklärung aber "Eurocert" in 
...Trommelwirbel...
Athen übergeben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät nicht die Bedienungsanleitung in Landessprache
> hat, in dessen Europäischen Binnenland dieses Gerät vertrieben
> wird, hat es keine CE Zulassung. Ein in verkehrbringen ist dann
> rechtswiedrig. Somit ist auch der Heller dran, hoffentlich kriegen
> sie dich SPS-Tiger.



Hallo Helmu,

bist Du Dir sicher mit der Landessprache? Bei Firmenkunden?

Der FU muss der IEC/EN 61800-5-1 (Niederspannungsrichtlinie) sowie
der  IEC/EN 61800-3 (drehzahlveränderbare elektrische Antriebe) 
entsprechen - und das muss auch in der Konformitätserkläung stehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> CE vergibt der Hersteller. Und speziell die Freunde aus Fernost sehen das recht locker.



Das mag sein. Aber ich habe kein Zweifel, dass die das technisch 
hinbekommen. Wenn sie das Know-How behommen haben, um die
Produkte der Europäer zusammenzulöten, dann schaffen sie das 
mit den  eigenen auch. Unabhängig davon, ob uns das gefällt oder
nicht.


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Helmu,
> 
> bist Du Dir sicher mit der Landessprache? Bei Firmenkunden?
> 
> ...




Wie unterscheidet man als Importeur denn wer das Gerät später bedienen soll ?
Die Bedienungsanleitung muss in Landessprache sein, nicht aber z.B. die Technische Doku usw.

Das Gerät ist vieleicht Konform mit den Vorschriften, aber nicht für den Betrieb in Europa geeignet, 
somit darf man es nicht einbauen auch wenn Konform da durch die zu hohe Spannung eine "nicht bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung" erfolgt.
Es sei denn man baut vor jedes Gerät einen Trafo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Helmu,
> 
> bist Du Dir sicher mit der Landessprache? Bei Firmenkunden?
> 
> ...



Was ist schon sicher, ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt und
auf der schnelle mal das hier gefunden http://www.handelskammer-bremen.ihk24.de/produktmarken/innovation/Versteckte_Dateien/CE_Kennzeichnung_von_Elektrischen_Betriebsmitteln.pdf
ich finde es gibt schon mal die Richtung vor, dazu gehört schon
mal eine Anleitung, da ein FU auch schon teilweise unter die Maschinen-
richtlienie fällt, geht es nicht ohne.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber ich habe kein Zweifel, dass die das technisch
> hinbekommen. Wenn sie das Know-How behommen haben, um die
> Produkte der Europäer zusammenzulöten, dann schaffen sie das
> mit den  eigenen auch. Unabhängig davon, ob uns das gefällt oder
> nicht.



Das Know-How ist sicherlich vorhanden. Kein Thema.
Was mich aber eher ärgert, ist die Art und Weise wie mit Vorschriften, Patenten, Lizenzen, Copyright usw. umgegangen wird. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## spstiger (15 Juni 2010)

*Was ist eigentlich ein Heller?*

Vielen Dank für eure vielen sinnvollen Kommentare zu dem Thema und auch für das emotionale Feedback. Scheint für einige ja ein rotes Tuch zu sein. Allerdings gibt es doch erstaunlich viele veraltete Vorurteile gegenüber chinesischen Herstellern. Ihr würdet überrascht sein, wie modern es bei Thinget zugeht. Dort wird nicht mehr viel per Hand gelötet. Übrigens gibt es auch große deutsche Automatisierer, die inzwischen in China fertigen lassen. Nur zahlt ihr dort eben die deutsche Vertriebs- und Marketingmaschinerie mit. 

Übrigens werden an chinesischen Universitäten auch mehr Elektroingenieure und Elektroniker ausgebildet als in Deutschland. Ist also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie uns technisch überholen. Mit gelöteten Bastelgeräten haben die Geräte schon heute nichts mehr zu tun. Ich glaube im Rahmen der Internationalisierung ist es auch gut, wenn man sich technisch austauscht. Übrigens, auch was Patente und Schutzrechte angeht, holt China auf. Nicht nur als Exporteur sondern auf dem Heimatmarkt. Chinesische Patentanmeldungen explodieren geradezu und sie wollen natürlich ihr Know-how auch auf dem Heimatmarkt schützen. China hat übrigens 1985 ein eigenes Patentrecht nach deutschem Vorbild eingeführt, das inzwischen auch für chinesische Hersteller wichtig ist und entsprechend auch durchgesetzt wird.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät nicht die Bedienungsanleitung in Landessprache
> hat, in dessen Europäischen Binnenland dieses Gerät vertrieben
> wird, hat es keine CE Zulassung. Ein in verkehrbringen ist dann
> rechtswiedrig. Somit ist auch der Heller dran, hoffentlich kriegen
> sie dich SPS-Tiger.



Helmut, Was ist eigentlich ein Heller? Und warum hast du so eine Wut auf uns?


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2010)

*Chinaschrott*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens werden an chinesischen Universitäten auch mehr Elektroingenieure und Elektroniker ausgebildet als in Deutschland.



Wundert mich eigentlich nicht besonders, wenn man die Bevölkerungszahlen, absolut gesehen, vergleicht :

1) BRD   ca.     80.000.000 Einwohner
2) China ca. 1.339.000.000 Einwohner

Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Die meisten Studenten der Elektrotechnik in China sind wahrscheinlich mit der Übersetzung und Adaptierung deutscher Patentschriften an das chinesische Patentrecht beschäftigt  



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> Helmut, Was ist eigentlich ein Heller?



Ein kleiner Schreibfehler vom Helmut, aber ich denke mal, er meinte eigentlich den Hehler. Also das sind die Leute, die Waren mit zweifelhafter Herkunft ankaufen (das müssen nicht unbedingt gestohlene Waren sein, sondern im Falle China meist unter Verletzung von Patenten, Copyrighten etc. unter jeglicher Verletzung von Menschenrechten der Arbeiter produziert) und hier in Deutschland unter dem Motto Gewinnmaximierung teuer verhökert werden.

Aber da hättest Du eigentlich selber drauf kommen können *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2010)

*Kein weiterer Kommentar erforderlich*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens gibt es auch große deutsche Automatisierer, die inzwischen in China fertigen lassen.



Der globale, menschliche und segensreiche Einfluß auf die Produktivität der chinesischen Arbeitnehmer lässt sich hier nachlesen :

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/china-zehnter-selbstmord-bei-apple-zulieferer_aid_512651.html

Ich erspare mir hierzu jeden weiteren Kommentar ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## spstiger (15 Juni 2010)

*ach Question Mark*

Chinesen haben übrigens eine sehr hohe Meinung von uns Deutschen ... dank soviel Arroganz und Vorurteil wird das wahrscheinlich nicht lange anhalten ... schade eigentlich ...


----------



## spstiger (15 Juni 2010)

*ach Deutschland*

viel schlimmer finde ich so etwas

und so etwas

und das 

kommt Deutschland nicht so gut weg, sorry ... ist aber hier kein politisches Forum soviel ich weiß


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2010)

*Aber sicher doch ....*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> Chinesen haben übrigens eine sehr hohe Meinung von uns Deutschen ...



Ich hatte in der 1.Klasse auch eine hohe Meinung über den Klassenprimus. Jedenfalls solange ich bei dem Abschreiben durfte  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2010)

*Nicht schon wieder ..*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> kommt Deutschland nicht so gut weg, sorry ...



Du hast das Problem, schon wieder Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2010)

*Der berühmte Sack Reis*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> dank soviel Arroganz und Vorurteil wird das wahrscheinlich nicht lange anhalten ... schade eigentlich ...



Es ist weder Arroganz noch Vorurteil, ich möchte es eher Erfahrung nennen. Und was die hunderte China-Spammer hier im Forum von mir denken, ist mir sowas von sch..ßegal. Also genau so wichtig wie der umgefallene Sack Reis in China   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2010)

die chinesen dürfen doch gerne ihre eigenen fu´s bauen - für ihren eigenen markt - zu preisen die ihr markt verträgt...

die haben sicher kein interesse an den paar fu´s die irgendein ramschhändler hier in europa vertickt... die haben selber genug nachfrage....

auf dem europäischen markt hat diese "geiz ist geil scheisse" nichts verloren! es ist tag täglich traurig genug mit anzusehen wie wir unsere qualität analog zu unseren preisen in der endlosen geiz ist geil spirale nach unten jagen!

nochmal: ich habe kein problem mit chinesischen firmen, ich habe auch kein problem damit wenn ein dvd-player dort für 3€ das werk verlässt, aber ich habe ein problem damit dass dieser im blödmarkt für 25€ verkauft wird, und ich habe ein problem mit dem ganzen importgesoxe das den reibach mit den 22€ dazwischen macht!

die chinesen und alle andere entwicklungsländer sollen gerne unser knowhow haben, ich habe auch kein problem damit wenn sie den kram kopieren, im gegenteil - es ist doch schön wenn es allen menschen gut geht und die basis dafür ist nun mal knowhow... sollen sie doch unsere bisherige mühevolle entwicklung haben und sie erweitern - die leute sind nicht doof...
aber wenn die ware die daraus resultiert zu traurigen preisen global verteilt wird, dann platzt mir der sack!


auch wenn wenn es mit meinem nationalstolz für dieses land nicht mehr weit her ist, aber offenbar reicht der patiotismuss noch aus dass ich eher toiletten schrubben würde als hier produkte von "thinget" oder ähnlichen zu vertreiben...


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2010)

was auch geil ist an diese armseeligen fehlkonstruktion sind die einbauabstände... also oben und unten min 200mm sehe ich ein, aber links und rechts auch 100mm??? naja wer sichs leisten kann...

also ich zahle für ein einpahsiges rotes gerät eines namhaften deutschen herstellers - der die auch hier fertigt - nur wirklich geringfügig mehr als die 150,00€ für die reisbox mit 0,75kw...
es gibt einfache geräte von einem noch viel größeren deutschen antriebhersteller, die sind sogar noch günstiger...

und wenn ich jetzt anfange hochzurechnen was für ausmaße meine schaltschränke bei deinen platzangsumrichtern nehmen würden und diese kosten mit einrechne, dann frage ich mich echt was an dem spielzeug so toll sein soll?

also der preis ist es nicht
die betriebsanleitung auch nicht
die eingeangsspannung auch nicht
die ersatzteilverfügbarkeit garantiert nicht
den service von den roten dingern kann man praktisch nicht toppen
(da es noch nichtmal ne bal in landessprache gibt siehts da wohl auch erher düster aus)

puhh jetzt wird schon eng... *ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> Übrigens, auch was Patente und Schutzrechte angeht, holt China auf. Nicht nur als Exporteur sondern auf dem Heimatmarkt. Chinesische Patentanmeldungen explodieren geradezu und sie wollen natürlich ihr Know-how auch auf dem Heimatmarkt schützen. China hat übrigens 1985 ein eigenes Patentrecht nach deutschem Vorbild eingeführt, das inzwischen auch für chinesische Hersteller wichtig ist und entsprechend auch durchgesetzt wird.



Jetzt muss ich aber gerademal recht herzhaft lachen *ROFL*

Wir haben Werke in China und kennen die lokalen Verhältnisse. Um Patente und Lizenzen schert sich in China überhaupt niemand. Es wird alles nachgebaut und kopiert, was nur möglich ist. Von Klamotten bis hin zu kompletten Kunststoff-Spritzgiesmaschinen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## spstiger (16 Juni 2010)

*Patente in China*



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben Werke in China und kennen die lokalen Verhältnisse. Um Patente und Lizenzen schert sich in China überhaupt niemand. Es wird alles nachgebaut und kopiert, was nur möglich ist. Von Klamotten bis hin zu kompletten Kunststoff-Spritzgiesmaschinen.


Hallo Dieter,

es ist sicher schwieriger für deutsche Firmen Patente in China durchzusetzen als in Deutschland allein durch Sprachbarrieren. Es ist allerdings nicht unmöglich ... interessieren sollte euch zu diesem Thema dieser Artikel 

ich verstehe die emotionale Tragweite der Diskussion, finde allerdings dass man lieber auf Kooperation als auf Konfrontation setzen sollte ... Japan war noch in den 50ger Jahren Inbegriff von Billigware, Korea folgte in den Jahrzehnten darauf ... ich glaube China wird dieses Image schneller ablegen, als ihr eure gefestigte Meinung zu diesem Thema ;-) ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo SPS-Katze, 
ich habe nichts gegen Chinesische Produkte, da wir auch aus Fernost
Produkte importieren und hier in Europa verkaufen. Aber damit wir diese
Maschinen hier vertreiben können machen wir noch einiges. Wir erstellen
z.b. Betriebsanleitungen, machen die Elektrotechnik selber und Zertifizieren
die so das sie "CE-Konform" sind. Alleine eine Betriebsanleitung oder einen
Schaltplan auf Polnisch zu übersetzen ist nicht mal eben für 1000€ haben.

Was mich stört an deinen Produkten und an dir ist das du dir nicht so eine
mühe machst. Du schmeißt die sachen einfach auf den Markt und denkst
"Nach mir die Sinnflut".
So funktioniert das nicht, ich hoffe das hier ein aufmerksamer Mitbewerber
von dir mitliest und dir mal ein paar Problemme bereitet, schön wäre es.

Was soll ich überhaubt mit deinen Geräten, selbst wenn ich wollte ich 
ich darf Sie garnicht einbauen wenn ich CE Konform bleiben will.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> ich verstehe die emotionale Tragweite der Diskussion, finde allerdings dass man lieber auf Kooperation als auf Konfrontation setzen sollte ...


 
Zur Kooperation gehört auf beiden Seiten Fairness und Einhaltung von Vorschriften und Verträgen. Bei den chin. Turbokaptialisten fehlt es so manchmal daran. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## spstiger (16 Juni 2010)

*Berichtigung*



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo SPS-Katze,
> 
> Was mich stört an deinen Produkten und an dir ist das du dir nicht so eine
> mühe machst. Du schmeißt die sachen einfach auf den Markt und denkst
> ...



Helmut, das können wir so nicht stehen lassen. Die Unterstützung unserer Kunden durch kostenfreien Support und Applikationsunterstützung ist für spstiger eine der wichtigsten Mehrwerte, die wir erbringen. Wir sind übrigens nicht der Hersteller und in den meisten Fällen nicht der Importeur. Wie kommst du darauf, dass wir die Geräte auf den Markt "schmeißen" und uns nicht mehr darum kümmern? Ganz im Gegenteil, wir wollen eben sicherstellen, dass unsere Kunden trotz bisher wenig bekannter Technik nicht im Regen stehen, sondern erstklassige Unterstützung in allen Fragen bekommen. Der gute Preis ist wichtig, aber erstklassige Unterstützung ist wichtiger. 

Es gibt übrigens für die von uns gelieferten Geräte auch deutsche Betriebs- und Montageanleitungen, die wir den Lieferungen beilegen. Die habe ich zum Teil selbst bis spät in die Nacht aus dem Chinesischen übersetzt, ich weiß also nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass wir uns keine Mühe machen. 

Unsere Anwältin empfiehlt uns, gegen dich wegen übler Nachrede vorzugehen. Diesen Schritt werden wir uns gründlich überlegen. Bin richtig sauer auf deine beleidigenden Anfeindungen. Verstehe auch nicht wie du auf solche Dinge kommst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Es gibt übrigens für die von uns gelieferten Geräte auch deutsche Betriebs- und Montageanleitungen, die wir den Lieferungen beilegen. Die habe ich zum Teil selbst bis spät in die Nacht aus dem Chinesischen übersetzt, ich weiß also nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass wir uns keine Mühe machen. ....




Und warum finde ich auf sps-tiger.de nur eine englische Anleitung zum herrunterladen. Und das CE-Zertifikat ist auch genau das was ich mir bei einem "Billig"-Import vorstelle. Und dann noch die (schon mehrfach hingewiesene) 220V.


----------



## Markus (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens für die von uns gelieferten Geräte auch deutsche Betriebs- und Montageanleitungen, *die wir den Lieferungen beilegen*


 
bedeutet das, dass es online nur chinesisch und englisch gibt, aber den geräten eine deutsch bal in papierform beiliegt? 




Markus schrieb:


> was auch geil ist an diese armseeligen fehlkonstruktion sind die einbauabstände... also oben und unten min 200mm sehe ich ein, aber links und rechts auch 100mm??? naja wer sichs leisten kann...
> 
> also ich zahle für ein einpahsiges rotes gerät eines namhaften deutschen herstellers - der die auch hier fertigt - nur wirklich geringfügig mehr als die 150,00€ für die reisbox mit 0,75kw...
> es gibt einfache geräte von einem noch viel größeren deutschen antriebhersteller, die sind sogar noch günstiger...
> ...


 
kannst du das auch noch "berichtigen"?
ist ernst gemeint, ich lerne ja gerne dazu...





> Unsere Anwältin empfiehlt uns, gegen dich wegen übler Nachrede vorzugehen. Diesen Schritt werden wir uns gründlich überlegen. Bin richtig sauer auf deine beleidigenden Anfeindungen. Verstehe auch nicht wie du auf solche Dinge kommst.


 
*gähhhn*
es gibt auch ein paar nette anwälte die sich ihre teure zeit damit toschlagen hesteller, maschinenbauer und "inverkehrbringer" vor die gerichte zu zerren die begriffe wie "CE" als "China Export" verstehen.
nein - du bist natürlich nicht gemeint...  aber auch maschinenbauer aus dem dumpingpreissegment die einfach auf alles ein "CE" kleben sind hier beliebte opfer...

diese ganzen machtkämpfe darum wer den tolleren anwalt hat finde ich einfach lächerlich - bei ebay finde ich das immer besonders süß... 
sicher ne nette sache für leute die zuviel zeit und ne rechtschutzversicherung haben, aber am ende freuen sich auf jeden fall die anwälte...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> ... Die habe ich zum Teil selbst bis spät in die Nacht aus dem Chinesischen übersetzt, ich weiß also nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass wir uns keine Mühe machen.



Entscheidend ist doch, ob Du ein ordungsgemäße Dokumentation 
hast.

Ob Du die in der Mittagspause oder bei Nacht und schlechter Sicht 
erstellst, interessiert niemand. Allein das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juni 2010)

*Jong, lott et lever sinn*

Hallo,



			
				spstiger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hersteller aus China bringen das Preisgefüge in diesen Segmenten ordentlich durcheinander und werden in Deutschland nicht lange unbekannt bleiben.



Ich habe Deine Aussage aus dem Blog mal hier zitiert. Dein Auftritt hier im Forum und Drohungen mit der Anwältin (anscheinend ist der Herr von G. im Moment nicht verfügbar ) sprechen natürlich dafür, dass der Importeur und seine Produkte bekannt werden. Natürlich kann man bekannt werden, aber das ist immer mit einem gewissen Image verbunden. Und das kann mit positiven oder negativen Empfinden für den Kunden verbunden sein. Für das negative Image hast Du mangels sachlicher Argumente selber gesorgt.

Also lass es doch einfach sein, such Dir einfach ein anderes Forum. Also ein recht unbekanntes, wo die Chinesen nicht mitlesen, wie Du hier ein negatives Image für deren Produkte aufbaust 8)

Für mich persönlich kommen diese Produkte sowieso nicht in Frage, meine Kleidung kaufe ich schließlich auch nicht bei "Kik" .

Ich grübel gerade, wieviel Eurocent ein chinesisches Kind beim Zusammenlöten einer Platine oder Zunähen einer Jeans verdient. Und gehe darum jetzt mal eben kotzen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> Unsere Anwältin empfiehlt uns, gegen dich wegen übler Nachrede vorzugehen. Diesen Schritt werden wir uns gründlich überlegen. Bin richtig sauer auf deine beleidigenden Anfeindungen. Verstehe auch nicht wie du auf solche Dinge kommst.



Helmut hat nur seine Meinung geschrieben, eine üble Nachrede
erkenne ich hier nicht - und ebenso Deine Anwältin, wenn sie das
mal genau anschaut.

Du willst hier im Forum Werbung für Deine Produkte machen und beim 
ersten Gegenwind packst Du die juristische Keule aus. Was sollen
potentielle Kunden von Dir denken? Wenn dieses neuartige Marketing-
konzept erfolgt hat, dann lass' es schnell patentieren.

Statt eines Juristen würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher mal einen 
PR-Berater hinzuziehen ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Juni 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> (anscheinend ist der Herr von G. im Moment nicht verfügbar )



Der ist doch seit Februar 2010 für die juristischen Fragen im 
Himmel zuständig.


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juni 2010)

*Heaven and Hell*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist doch seit Februar 2010 für die juristischen Fragen im Himmel zuständig.



Richtig und deshalb im Moment etwas verhindert und nicht verfügbar für etwas zweifelhafte Aktivitäten im Bereich der .... (Selbstzensur). Und das freut mich, weil ich sowieso in der Hölle lande und mit dem nichts mehr zu tun habe. *ROFL*

Gruß nach Biberach

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juni 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Helmut hat nur seine Meinung geschrieben, eine üble Nachrede erkenne ich hier nicht



Das ist m.E. auch nicht erkennbar und hat vor einem deutschen Gericht keinen Bestand. Vor einem chinesischem Gericht wird das natürlich anders aussehen, da droht unserem Helmut wahrscheinlich die standrechtliche Exekution. Helmut, bleib jetz lieber in Deutschland und buche keine Reise nach China, bitte 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## spstiger (17 Juni 2010)

*Danke für die fruchtbaren Beiträge*

Sorry, ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen sachliche Kritik, finde die Diskussion und viele Beiträge auch sehr fruchtbar und nehme viele Hinweise dankend auf.

Allerdings finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, wenn jemand, der nie etwas bei uns bestellt hat, uns vorwirft, wir würden uns nicht für unsere Kunden interessieren und sie nicht unterstützen. Eben weil wir diesen Support und Unterstützung als unseren wichtigen Beitrag verstehen, entzürnen mich solche Aussagen. 

Helmut muss auch keine Angst haben, dass wir ihn vor ein chinesisches Gericht zerren . Ich würde ihn eigentlich lieber in ein chinesisches Restaurant einladen, um mich bei Ente und Bier einmal sachlich mit ihm auszutauschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2010)

ok ich ruder auch ein wenig zurück, ich denke ich bin ein wenig über
das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ich möchte mich für meine harten Worte
Endschuldigen, es ist halt meine art das zu schreiben was ich denke.

Chinesisch Essen ist immer gut


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2010)

könnten wir jetzt noch die sache mit der spannung klären?

wenn es diese deutsche bal gibt, ist es möglich diese online einzusehen?

kannst du dich noch zu den von mir kritisierten abständen links und rechts äussern?


wenn die punkte geklärt sind können wir auch darüber reden ob wir hier etwas aufräumen, zugegebener massen haben wir hier schon böse auf dir rumgehackt...


----------



## spstiger (17 Juni 2010)

*Offene Fragen*

Hallo Markus,

beantworte auch gern deine Fragen. Richtig ist, die Nennspannungen sind in der Dokumentation mit 220 V und 380 V angegeben, die Toleranz liegt bei +/- 20%. Ein Betrieb bei den hierzulande üblichen 230 V +/- 10% und 400 V +/- 10% liegt damit im Rahmen der Spezifikation. Um Irritationen zu vermeiden, kann ich den Hersteller bitten, dies für den deutschen Markt anzupassen und Spannungen und Toleranzen in der deutschen Dokumentation anders anzugeben. 

Die Frage zu den Abständen werde ich an den Hersteller weiterleiten. Da zumindest für die 220 V, sorry 230 V Geräte der Lüfter an der Seite angebracht ist, sind die Abstände sicher aus thermischen Überlegungen so gewählt. Ob das für die größeren Geräte auch gilt, finde ich für dich heraus.  

Ich habe die deutsche Betriebsanleitung bisher nicht Online gestellt, da bisher nur die Sicherheits-, Installations- und Wartungshinweise übersetzt wurden sowie die wichtigsten Informationen zum Betrieb. Außerdem hat das Layout bei der Übersetzung stark gelitten. Wir arbeiten allerdings an einer vollständigen Übersetzung, die wir auch Online zur Verfügung stellen. Das gilt übrigens auch für die deutsche Dokumentation für die SPS und HMI, die es ebenfalls bereits gibt. Auch die erste Version der deutschen Programmiersoftware ist in der Beta-Phase. 

Aufräumen wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, um einige der wortwitzigen kritischen Kommentare wäre es allerdings schade, die dürfen gern bleiben. Ich habe oft herzhaft gelacht, das habt ihr natürlich nicht gesehen. Unterschiedliche Charaktere und Standpunkte gehören einfach in so ein Forum, das ist schon ok.


----------



## devrim (7 Juli 2010)

Gibt es schon die dt. Programmiersoft?


----------



## spstiger (7 Juli 2010)

*deutsche Software*

übersetzt ist sie. Warte auf das Release des Herstellers, sie ist im Moment in der QA. Hoffe auch, dass sie bald kommt.


----------

